# Dhcp



## Franz (30. Mai 2002)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung oder Idee welcher Fehler das sein könnte, dass wenn ich unter Win2000 Server im DHCP die IP Adressen 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.0.10 eingrenze und er aber komplett andere IP Adressen verwedet. Ich weiß es nämlich nicht  

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## Nagual (12. Juni 2002)

*du*

fehler bist du  da hast du mal was falsch gemacht... spass bei seite, 
ich hate auch mal das gleiche problem... aber frag mich nicht was ich da gemacht habe... kann mich nicht mehr errinern..

hast du 10 kisten zu hause... wenn du nur 2-3 rechner hast, dann vergib feste IPs und fertig... du hast ein dienst weniger unter 2000 und bisschen mehr speicher


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. Juni 2002)

du  musst unter den DHCP einstellungen einen bereich erstellen wie du wahrscheinlich schon gemcht hast, doch standartmässig ist noch ein 10.0.0.0 bereich erstellt den musst du löschen sonst fnzt des ned


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

standardmässig ist KEIN Bereich erstellt!
1. wenn da "irgendwelche anderen Adressen" eingetragen sind, wird der DHCP-Server wohl nicht aktiv sein und die Maschinen geben sich selbst per APIPA die Adressen! 
2. wenn ein Bereich erstellt wurde, muss man (bei W2k) den Server im Active Directory noch autorisieren! Ansonsten muss der Bereich noch extra aktiviert werden.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (31. Juli 2002)

> standardmässig ist KEIN Bereich erstellt!



ja wenn du aber einen neuen bereich machst hat er standartmässig das 10.0.0.0 netz voreingestellt


----------



## Eyewitness (5. August 2002)

Hat er nicht. Habe ich zumindest noch bei keinem Server gesehen. Ich denke auch, daß es in diesem Falle sehr viel sinnvoller wäre, die Adressen fest zu vergeben, anstatt sich für zehn Adressen nen DHCP zu starten. Verbraucht nur unnötig Zeit beim Hochfahren der Clients und über eine feste Zuweisung der IP's lassen sich andere Netzwerkeinstellungen besser vornehmen.

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, daß der Server nicht autorisiert ist.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (5. August 2002)

> Hat er nicht. Habe ich zumindest noch bei keinem Server gesehen



ich schon  ich mach dir per gelegenheit (wenn ich wieder mal ein server aufsetze) n screenie... aber ist eigentlich egal,,,,, recht hast du schon... ich würd auch statische nehmen .....


----------



## baumi87 (14. August 2002)

Ich würde mal sagen, du installierst tcp/ip als protokoll, gibst jedem ne feste Ip zwischen 192.168.0.0 und 192.168.255.255 und dann müsste das ganze laufen. Gateway, dhcp, wins resolution und des ganze andere auschschalten.;-)


----------

